# glue on lid liquifies when misted.



## Extrememantid (Nov 29, 2013)

hey guys,

so I made vented lids with screen for my 32 oz deli cups... I used super glue for one of them... but it smelled to toxic so I used elmers white glue. today my mantid nymphs arrived and I misted the enclosure only to discover when I mist the glue turns into liquid again.. how can I fix this??? would a glue gun make a difference? im sure it would.. I also don't have one but im sure I could borrow one, is there any other things you guys use that don't do what the white glue does?

-Cole


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 29, 2013)

only use glue gun ................................. that's all i have ever used ..


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 29, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> only use glue gun ................................. that's all i have ever used ..


lol albert that was a really fast reply. and ok I will, thanks


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2013)

yea, elmers remelts when wet!


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 30, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea, elmers remelts when wet!


Okay thanks, I will go to the craft store and get a glue gun in a bit.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 30, 2013)

Elmers glue is water soluble...so in the presence of water, it re-liquifies. The glue in hot glue guns is just molten plastic. The toxic smell usually goes away after the plastic stops being molten and hardens and cools.  jusy air it out a little before introducing your mantid


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 30, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Elmers glue is water soluble...so in the presence of water, it re-liquifies. The glue in hot glue guns is just molten plastic. The toxic smell usually goes away after the plastic stops being molten and hardens and cools.  jusy air it out a little before introducing your mantid


Ok I will.. I am going to do it tomorrow when it's lighter.. I just took off the screen with elmers glue and cut a big square of screen and closed the lid on top of it. But I bought a glue gun. Yea that's what I figured.. It couldn't melt without heat lol


----------



## aNisip (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup  You'll get the hang of it....


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 30, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yup  You'll get the hang of it....


Lol I hope so


----------



## PlayingMantis (Nov 30, 2013)

I did the exact same thing, before I knew better. I used super glue, but it smelled so terrible I threw the entire enclosure away before I even finished (not to mention I also glued my fingers together, which was a painful experience). I then tried Elmer's glue, which "seemed" to work fine, until I misted everything before adding in my new mantis. Fortunately I did not add in my mantis right away, and I had time to discover that the Elmer's glue redissolved. So yes, only use a hot glue gun!


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 30, 2013)

PlayingMantis said:


> I did the exact same thing, before I knew better. I used super glue, but it smelled so terrible I threw the entire enclosure away before I even finished (not to mention I also glued my fingers together, which was a painful experience). I then tried Elmer's glue, which "seemed" to work fine, until I misted everything before adding in my new mantis. Fortunately I did not add in my mantis right away, and I had time to discover that the Elmer's glue redissolved. So yes, only use a hot glue gun!


Ya I've glued my fingers many times lol it hurts.. Yea I was too lazy to go get a glue gun but now I have one..


----------



## Extrememantid (Dec 1, 2013)

I hot glued it today and everything looks good!


----------

